# Acorns?



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Can mice and rats eat these?

I have about 150 pounds of them. . . It would be nice if I could use them. :lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Why do you have 150 pounds?

If you're sure they're free from pesticides, they can, but you need to freeze them or bake them to get rid of parasites. Squirrels and chipmunks also eat, carry, crack, and bury them so I'm a bit paranoid inter-species rodent bugs could be transmitted.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes. I am planning on roasting them first. Then I can eat some too, if I feel the need.

I saw a post on freecycle for them. A lady got them up out of her yard, so they're as pesticide free as any other tree. I'll make sure to ask if they've sprayed their yard with any weed killers or bug killers or anything recently, first though.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I feed acorns to my mice, but only once a year, whenever I feel like harvesting them. 

A hundred and fifty pounds is _a lot_!


----------

